
Ask HN: Should HN have polling feature? - sunasra
To know the best voted item for question like
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21302412
======
gus_massa
From the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _How do I submit a poll?_

> _.[http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll](http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll)
> ._

You need 200 karma to use it.

~~~
sunasra
Ohh thanks. I didn’t know that . Thanks

